# Don't make the news



## csb (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome back! I hope you had a restful weekend after you most surely did well on the exam. Please remember you signed a confidentiality agreement.

DO NOT post any questions from the exam here.

DO NOT think you can cleverly re-word the question and not get caught.

DO know that NCEES is watching the board.

DO NOT throw away your hard work by posting something here that violates the exam policy.

AND...

welcome to the wait!


----------

